
Atlassian Connect for Bitbucket - tosh
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/06/atlassian-connect-for-bitbucket-a-new-way-to-extend-your-workflow-in-the-cloud/
======
M8
Any Atlassian guys reading this: could you please take a more active role in
Visual Studio extension maintenance?

[https://bitbucket.org/lmn/visualhg2/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/lmn/visualhg2/wiki/Home)

[http://visualhg.codeplex.com/](http://visualhg.codeplex.com/)

It's kind of demotivating to see all action happening in github-land.

PS: I am not a paying customer at the moment.

~~~
ddbennett
Just speaking for myself here, but, enabling the use of SourceTree as a VS
extension would be pretty slick. Perhaps open sourcing the lower levels of
abstraction so other projects like the one above could collaborate. There's
surely plenty of work to do to enable that so I'm not sure if I'd expect to
see anything like that any time soon.

